

Hacker Group Anonymous Takes Down NISD Over Student Tracking - MadMaxx
http://hothardware.com/News/Hacker-Group-Anonymous-Takes-Down-NISD-Over-Student-Tracking/

======
antidoh
I wonder if the great un-teched see this kind of thing as a crime or even
terrorism, rather than a protest, and the victim (NISD here) thereby gains
sympathy.

